# New South Korean president willing to meet North Korean President



## Preacher (May 10, 2017)

S. Korea's new president willing to visit rival North

This might just throw some cold water on Trumps war mongering. GOOD!


----------



## Bleipriester (May 10, 2017)

*New South Korean president willing to meet North Korean President*

Sounds suicidal. You know, North Korea´s President, eternal President, is Kim Il-Sung.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2017)

Smart man. Trump should meet with Un too. In fact, he should meet with all leaders of nations considered 'Enemies.' I mean, we talked to the Soviets even at the height of the Cold War. There's nothing wrong with engaging in dialogue. 

The Warmonger notion that you can't talk with your perceived 'Enemies', really is very ignorant thinking. Trump should get on the horn and set up meetings with Un, Khamenei, Assad, Putin, and so on. It would likely prevent the possibility of WWIII.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 10, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Smart man. Trump should meet with Un too. In fact, he should meet with all leaders of nations considered 'Enemies.' I mean, we talked to the Soviets even at the height of the Cold War. There's nothing wrong with engaging in dialogue.
> 
> The Warmonger notion that you can't talk with your perceived 'Enemies', really is very ignorant thinking. Trump should get on the horn and set up meetings with Un, Khamenei, Assad, Putin, and so on. It would likely prevent the possibility of WWIII.


Talking to Un was on his agenda before his inauguration.


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 10, 2017)

Nothing wrong with some chat, as long as you make progress.  There are some who you just can't trust, and you judge this quite simply on how they operate their nation.  Un Kim wasn't elected, he's a tyrant, worse than a monarchy because at least most monarchies can boast some benefits, progress and some form of liberty for their citizens. 

They should meet, break bread, try and get the North to abandon their nuclear ambitions.  In the end I sense that China would have much stronger influence than any other nation, unless other nations are prepared for all out war.

Like the healthcare issue in America, there is no easy answer to this.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Smart man. Trump should meet with Un too. In fact, he should meet with all leaders of nations considered 'Enemies.' I mean, we talked to the Soviets even at the height of the Cold War. There's nothing wrong with engaging in dialogue.
> ...



Maybe, but the Neocon Warmongers seem to have his ear nowadays. They won't be happy if he decides to talk with Un. They just want war and Un's death. Trump's in a tough spot. But i would advise he talk to everyone. He's a 'Deal-Maker. It's what he does. He should be talking with Un and others.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Nothing wrong with some chat, as long as you make progress.  There are some who you just can't trust, and you judge this quite simply on how they operate their nation.  Un Kim wasn't elected, he's a tyrant, worse than a monarchy because at least most monarchies can boast some benefits, progress and some form of liberty for their citizens.
> 
> They should meet, break bread, try and get the North to abandon their nuclear ambitions.  In the end I sense that China would have much stronger influence than any other nation, unless other nations are prepared for all out war.
> 
> Like the healthcare issue in America, there is no easy answer to this.



Engaging in dialogue is a good thing. And in the case of North Korea, it could help prevent WWIII. Trump should go for it.


----------



## MACAULAY (May 10, 2017)

*20 year old American:* I think it is a good idea.  Koreans working out their problems with other Koreans.  Give peace a chance.  Listen to _ Imagine _by John Lennon and chill.

*50 year old American: *Koreans working out which Korean will have a nuclear tipped inter-continental ballistic missile is a Japanese, Philippine, Australian, Taiwanese, Alaskan, Hawaiian, San Francisco/LosAngeles PROBLEM, *too. *

The South Korean problem is very immediate...the Fat Goofy Turd in North Korea...who really needs a couple of taps on the head from Seal Team Six...can start a war with South Korea any day.   

On the other hand, Nancy Pelosi will be in an Alzheimer's Ward in a couple of years, probably before the Fat Goofy Turd can gain the capacity to blow up San Francisco.

*Whose troubles predominate?*

Its nothing more than the Neville Chamberlain/Winston Churchill Conundrum...Peace now with the Enemy getting stronger by the day?  Or, if there must be war let it be on our terms, and so there may be peace for my children?

Its history repeating itself, as it does too often, because human nature doesn't change and most don't learn the lessons from the past.

Those that don't learn...."kick the can down the road"---for their successors...and their children to handle.

*That was OBAMA.

EVERYBODY has said the Fat Goofy Turd in North Korea cannot have a nuclear tipped inter-continental ballistic missile......*including Obama, a known pussy.

But, instead of these Pussies who can think only of kicking the can down the road.....We are eventually going to have to have a Churchill*.....to handle the problem.
*
Gibbon wrote that:  * "The Romans kept peace by a constant preparation for War."

______________________________________________________*


----------



## Bleipriester (May 10, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Trump knows, there is no defeating North Korea. His perverted actions regarding foreign policies are the easiest ways to get rid of his old points.

1. His aggressions leave no leeway to ask "what about your election campaign".
2. His demonstrations of power sends his supporters into rapture, they have forgotten about for what he was elected.


----------



## cnm (May 10, 2017)

MACAULAY said:


> Gibbon wrote that: * "The Romans kept peace by a constant preparation for War."*


Yeah, right. The peace that is Iraq and Libya and Syria and Yemen and Afghanistan.


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 10, 2017)

Odium said:


> S. Korea's new president willing to visit rival North
> 
> This might just throw some cold water on Trumps war mongering. GOOD!




Oh look, Odious doesn't dig Don no mo.


----------



## MACAULAY (May 10, 2017)

cnm said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Gibbon wrote that: * "The Romans kept peace by a constant preparation for War."*
> ...


________

Pretty much makes my point.

If Bill Clinton had dropped that drone on Osama Bin Laden in 1999, when he definitely could have....there would have been no 911...no mistakes made in learning how to fight a* brand new kind war*...the war against a Stateless enemy, but one who did way more damage than Pearl Harbor.  And *THEN* there would have been no  *Iraq and Libya and Syria and Yemen and Afghanistan.*

Your are in the 20 year old category I mentioned in my first post...or you are retarded.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (May 10, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Nothing wrong with some chat, as long as you make progress.  There are some who you just can't trust, and you judge this quite simply on how they operate their nation.  Un Kim wasn't elected, he's a tyrant, worse than a monarchy because at least most monarchies can boast some benefits, progress and some form of liberty for their citizens.
> 
> They should meet, break bread, try and get the North to abandon their nuclear ambitions.  In the end I sense that China would have much stronger influence than any other nation, unless other nations are prepared for all out war.
> 
> Like the healthcare issue in America, there is no easy answer to this.


Not all monarchies were tyrannical.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nah, you've just gone all-in on the Trump-Hater whining stuff. Way too over-dramatic an assessment. Trump could get something done in regards to North Korea. But it would take quite an effort. Personally, i'd like to see us remove all of our troops from South Korea. 70yrs is enough. Part of the Armistice agreement with the North included the US eventually removing all troops from the area. The US still hasn't lived up to its word on that.

I feel if the US left, North and South Korea could achieve a real peace agreement. They were actually close a few years back. But the US clearly doesn't want North and South uniting. It likes things the way they are. It wants North and South to be at each others' throats. It's a way to justify keeping US troops there. It's part of the 'Empire-Building' agenda. I think if the US gets out of the way, North and South will move towards peace. We should come home and allow the Korean People to sort it out.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 11, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


There are also South Korean agents who dramatize the North Korean threat to keep the US there. As for Trump, you seem to be an admirer.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes, the US wants North and South at each others' throats. The US wants to to stay in South Korea. It feels it's of strategic value. North and South were actually headed towards peace a decade or so ago. But the US got involved and instigated turmoil there. It effectively shut down the peace process. I think it's time for us to come home. We agreed to that in the Armistice Agreement with the North. 70yrs is enough. It's time to let the Koreans work out their differences. And as far as Trump goes, i am a supporter. I felt the alternative was unacceptable for me. I voted for Trump mainly on just two issues. They were Immigration and the Supreme Court. The thought of Hillary Clinton being in power and in control of those two issues, was absolutely frightening.

Clinton was all set to go the Merkel route and open the Immigration Floodgates. And obviously she would have put extremist Left/Globalists on the Supreme Court. I had no choice but to go with Trump. I feel he is doing his best to fix our broken Immigration System. And if he can get 2-3 Supreme Court Judges in there, it'll amount to a Coup. Because the Courts seem to be running the show these days. Our elected officials seem almost powerless at this point. I hate the fact the checks & balances are fading, but the Courts have seized the power. It's just the way it is. So it's vital Trump get 2-3 Judges in there. I'm not a Globalist, i'm a Nationalist. I don't believe American Globalists care about American Citizens. I don't wanna see our Supreme Court hijacked by them. That's how i saw the Election anyway. If Trump aggressively addresses those two issues, he'll always have my support.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 11, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


I am not very concerned with American interiors. It´s none of my business. Of course, I support those who honestly work for their countries, though. I supported Trump because of his revolutionary turning point regarding foreign policy. It´s not coming. Projected onto the internal affairs, don´t expect too much. Don´t expect anything, not even a wall. He will do the minimum so he can claim to have accomplished something. Maybe, there will be one or two wall stones he can defer to in four years.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yeah but again, the alternative to Trump was completely unacceptable for me. Clinton would have been a horrific disaster on the two most important issues to me. Immigration and the Supreme Court will decide our nation's future. I actually thank the Lord it's Donald Trump, and not Hillary Clinton deciding those two issues. All the other stuff doesn't mean too much to me. Peace with North Korea? I hope so. But it's not the end-all for me.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 11, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


The question is rather "war with North Korea?" You don´t care if millions die for the ego of a single person? You don´t care that Trump lied to you during his election campaign? BTW, how many of the people he promised to kick out are underway?


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Like i said, Immigration and the Supreme Court will decide our nation's future. And on those two most important fronts, i thank the Lord it's Donald Trump deciding em, rather than Hillary Clinton. North Korea isn't a real threat to the US. We could end that nation anytime we choose to. Obviously i hope it doesn't come to that, but it just isn't the most important issue for me. It won't decide our nation's fate.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 11, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


US war simulations always ended with North Korean victories. As I said before, you cannot defeat North Korea. The military North Korea is underground. All units operate totally independent. Supplies, electricity, restrooms for soldiers - underground. There will be no war, it is show for the public and guarantees that the North-South tensions continue. And you are wrong. Aggressions can decide your nation´s fate, indeed.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 11, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Pretty lame simulations. It's impossible for North Korea to win a confrontation with the US. It's a very poor weak nation that can barely feed its People. Trump should just get on the horn and organize a meeting with Un. I'm sure they can work something out. But that being said, what do you think Hillary Clinton would have done about North Korea? Just curious.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 11, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Militarily, North Korea is a strong nation. North Korea learned from the US strategy of bombing everything to dust and builds underground. The US bombed North Korea with more tons of explosives than all bombs, grenades, ect of WWII combined. The geography of the country includes many infantry only areas. Enemy soldiers will walk into traps like in Vietnam. You lost Vietnam due to North Korean tunnel systems. And those systems were a joke compared to the systems they have at home.
What Clinton would have done? Who knows? Nothing, I guess. Trump´s carrier is also close to nothing.
Anyway, note that North Korea ruled out a first strike doctrine.


----------



## Unkotare (May 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> .....
> Militarily, North Korea is a strong nation. .....


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> > Militarily, North Korea is a strong nation. .....



"Despite pressure from the international community, Pyongyang has made no secret of its nuclear ambitions. Alongside its ritual ballistic missile tests, North Korea has conducted nuclear tests on five occasions, two of which in 2016. The country claimed that the last warhead it tested could be attached to a rocket."

North Korea's military strength | All media content | DW.COM | 13.04.2017






*North Korea has not only the military power but also the political will to wage total war against the United States.*

1. North Korea Can Engage the US in Total War
North Korea is one of the few nations that can engage in a total war with the United States. The US war planners recognize this fact. For example, on March 7, 2000, Gen. Thomas A Schwartz, the US commander in Korea at the time, testified at a US congressional hearing that "North Korea is the country most likely to involve the United States in a large-scale war."
North Korea, which can and is willing to face up to the sole military superpower of the world, cannot be called a weak nation. Nevertheless, Western press and analysts distort the truth and depict North Korea as an "impoverished" nation, starving and on the brink of imminent collapse. An impoverished, starving nation cannot face down a military superpower. Today few nations have military assets strong enough to challenge the US military. Russia, though weakened by the collapse of the Soviet Union, has enough assets to face up to the US. China, somewhat weaker than Russia, too, has strong military that can challenge the US. However, both Russia and China lack the political will to face down the US.​N Korea Military Tactics In A War With US

*****Mod Edit - Posting that much copied material is a NONO!*
​


----------



## esthermoon (May 12, 2017)

Odium said:


> S. Korea's new president willing to visit rival North
> 
> This might just throw some cold water on Trumps war mongering. GOOD!


This is a good news in my opinion 
If North Korea and South Korea signed a peace treaty and then established normal diplomatic relations that would be really good for all Koreans and for world peace


----------



## esthermoon (May 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> *New South Korean president willing to meet North Korean President*
> 
> Sounds suicidal. You know, North Korea´s President, eternal President, is Kim Il-Sung.


True! I read Kim Jong Un is not the Head of State because, as Bleipriester said, the eternal President is Kim Il Sung


----------



## Unkotare (May 12, 2017)

Kim Dae Jung tried the "sunshine" approach, and it didn't work out.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nah, North Korea would be obliterated. It can't win a war with the US. It's already broke, its resources are limited. Meanwhile US military and economic resources are just about unlimited. And then you throw in South Korea, which is a pretty wealthy nation. It also has a very advanced powerful military. Un should get back to talking with South Korea. He's playing with fire at this point. 

But the real wildcard in this is China. China could be the deciding factor. It could choose to take Un out itself. Personally, i support our troops leaving South Korea. I feel we should allow North and South to work out their problems with no interference. I respect what the new South Korean President is doing. They're all Koreans in the end. They can work things out themselves.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Keep dreaming. Read the article above. If the US could defeat North Korea it would have gone for it, that´s clear, isn´t it?


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



It still might 'go for it.' That card could still be played. But it all likely comes down to China. My feeling is that China might very well take Un out. It'll replace him with a controllable Puppet. That would solve the problem for all sides. It's something China and the US may be cooking up. So definitely stay tuned.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


China cannot replace Un. NK is well aware of a possible Chinese betrayal.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 12, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



China and the US may be working on it together. It's do-able. China's chomping at the bit to try out some of its awesome new military toys. So ole Un better watch his back. His days could be numbered.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 12, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


I also don´t think that China is interested in destroying this barrier. They are testing Trump.


----------



## charwin95 (May 20, 2017)

North Korea doesn't stand a chance of beating US in the event of war. The only way NK can retaliate is obliterate SK with massive artilleries and short range missiles.  Millions will die on both sides in one single day.  
One of those cruise missile that will land in NK will trigger a war and hopefully we are not that stupid. Do not expect China will just sit there watch and idle.


----------



## charwin95 (May 20, 2017)

Odium said:


> S. Korea's new president willing to visit rival North
> 
> This might just throw some cold water on Trumps war mongering. GOOD!



ALL South K. presidents repeat ALL from past to present --------- ALWAYS and WANTED to talk to NK president for the sake of peace but NK leadership never change.
Obama tried all avenues but no avail--------- dictator from grand father to current grand son wants to keep their big toys.


----------



## charwin95 (May 20, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



1. Our country has and always been an immigrant country. 
2. Nobody will pull your guns from your home and nobody will restrict your 2nd amendment regardless who is the Supreme Court. 

If you only voted trump because of those 2 that is way too shallow. Life in America is not all about guns and immigrants.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 21, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Those two issues will decide our Nation's future. Hillary Clinton was prepared to hand our Supreme Court over to NWO Globalists who don't care about Americans or our Constitution. She would have been a Merkel-like Germany disaster for our country. 

All other issues are basically insignificant. It is only about Immigration and the Supreme Court at this point. God willing, Trump will get to appoint 2-3 Justices. It will change the course of our nation for many years to come.


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> ... It is only about Immigration and the Supreme Court at this point. ....




No, there are lots of other issues as well.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ... It is only about Immigration and the Supreme Court at this point. ....
> ...



None that are truly significant. It's only about preserving US Sovereignty and our Constitution at this point. And the NWO Globalists definitely aren't about that. I shudder to think about the Leftist Globalist extremists Hillary Clinton would have appointed to our Supreme Court. 

We have to be realistic, the Courts run the show now. Our elected officials aren't running things anymore. It all comes down to the Courts. That's why i thank God it's Trump making these decisions, rather than Hillary Clinton. I truly hope he gets to appoint 2-3 Justices. It will amount to a Coup. God bless em.


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...




That is absurdly categorical.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



None are as significant as preserving our Nation's sovereignty and Constitution. Without that, the rest means nothing. If Trump seriously addresses our Immigration nightmare, and can get 2-3 Supreme Court Justices in there, that'll be enough for me. He will have done all i've asked of him.


----------

